# 16 y/o EMT Alone in Rig



## yankeefan213 (Aug 10, 2011)

Legally speaking, can an EMT in NJ who is under 18 be alone with the patient in the back of the rig? I know that I will not be receiving actual legal advice, but has anyone done it/known of it?


----------



## exodus (Aug 10, 2011)

If they're certified as an EMT by the state / county and legally allowed to work. Then sure, why not.

I wouldn't allow it though.


----------



## yankeefan213 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats what I think. I'm sure no one would hire one but on volunteer squad? Same cert, same training. The only thing I could thinkn of would be that insurance would be through the roof if this was allowed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2011)

If you're certified through the state, then as far as the state is concerned, you're an EMT, regardless of age.  The difference comes in to each individual agency.


My current agency will not hire anyone under 21, however you can be certified as a Paramedic at 18.


----------



## yankeefan213 (Aug 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> If you're certified through the state, then as far as the state is concerned, you're an EMT, regardless of age. The difference comes in to each individual agency.
> 
> 
> My current agency will not hire anyone under 21, however you can be certified as a Paramedic at 18.


 
I agree with this point of view, but does anone have first hand knowledge of a squad doing this?


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 10, 2011)

There is an earlier thread on this subject.
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6199&highlight=darien+Connecticut


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Legal? Yes. Good idea? That would depend a great deal on the 16 year old. Even if the 16 year old was every bit as qualified and competent as any EMT out there you have to wonder what a patient is going to be thinking with some kid who may not even be shaving providing patient care. Of course I know a few EMTs in their 20s who look 12 who do just fine.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 11, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darien_EMS_–_Post_53


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darien_EMS_–_Post_53



Assuming that's all accurate I think it's one of the coolest things I've heard of in a long time. They should ase a reality series around this place.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Assuming that's all accurate I think it's one of the coolest things I've heard of in a long time. They should ase a reality series around this place.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_a_Heartbeat

Awesome series. A bit corny, but I was a kid when I saw it.


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_a_Heartbeat
> 
> Awesome series. A bit corny, but I was a kid when I saw it.



I've seen the youtube clips before.


----------



## bstone (Aug 11, 2011)

It's legal in NJ. I know some 16 year olds that are leaps and bounds more mature than people in their 40s. All depends on the people.


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 11, 2011)

It shouldn't be legal.

You know whats funny?

When I go to the dentist, I don't dont see any sixteen year olds.

When I go to get my oil changed I don't see any sixteen year olds.

When the fed ex guy comes to my house he isn't sixteen.

The mailman isn't sixteen.

Hell the trash man isn't sixteen.

When I'm having a medical emergency and the ambulance comes to my house, there better not be any sixteen year olds on it.

I know your mature for your age, your not like the other sixteen year olds, and your probably more mature them most of the providers doing this job.........I don't care. When EMS providers come to my house they better be out of high school, and hopefully college.

I'm sorry but sixteen year olds belong at the boys club not on the box.


----------



## yankeefan213 (Aug 11, 2011)

Whether or not a 16 or 17 or any year old should be on the rig alone is another debate, one which is on several other threads. I was trying to find out if its legal or not in NJ. Darien is a good example, but that's in CT not NJ.


----------



## bstone (Aug 11, 2011)

When I was 14 I worked on a deep frier at a grease joint. It wasn't safe but I was mature and did it better than the 20 year old punk.

I know of a 14 year old who works in a garage (with a work permit) and changes oil, does brakes and tune ups. It's legal as he has a work permit that specifically describes his job and the state signed off on it.

Folks, it's all about maturity. Don't you agree?


----------



## yankeefan213 (Aug 11, 2011)

bstone said:


> Folks, it's all about maturity. Don't you agree?



Absolutely. Unfortunately there is no quantitative measure for maturity so the government makes up an arbitrary age. That's why the drinking age the driving age and everything else based on an arbitrary age is crap. Some things should be restricted, but age is a poor substitution for a measure of maturity.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 11, 2011)

I did my first ambulance call when I was 11 years old.  Granted, back in that day the only requirement for an ambulance was a driver, a cot, a red light, and a first aid kit; so having an 11 year old kid riding shotgun with the patient was actually a bonus.

The patient in question was actually a stable post hip replacement being returned to his local hospital for convalescent care.

Regulations were upgraded a few years after that to ensure two per crew, still no age minimum though.


----------



## nwhitney (Aug 11, 2011)

yankeefan213 said:


> Absolutely. Unfortunately there is no quantitative measure for maturity so the government makes up an arbitrary age. That's why the drinking age the driving age and everything else based on an arbitrary age is crap. Some things should be restricted, but age is a poor substitution for a measure of maturity.



They are not arbitrary ages the government made up.  There are a couple of factors that play into determining the drinking age.  Brain development (some will have different view points on this) and risk taking are two major factors when it comes to alcohol use and the under 21 population.  

You're right there is no quantitative measurement for maturity but we need something to measure and experience is a quantitative measurement.  Often maturity comes with age so using age to restrict certain activities is a pretty good method.  A 16 year old may be more mature than a 40 year old but they don't have the life experience of a 40 year old.


----------



## yankeefan213 (Aug 11, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> They are not arbitrary ages the government made up.  There are a couple of factors that play into determining the drinking age.  Brain development (some will have different view points on this) and risk taking are two major factors when it comes to alcohol use and the under 21 population.



But again even brain development at certain ages is a bell curve with some ahead of it and some behind. Since it would be prohibitively expensive to give everyone yearly brain scans to determine when one is sufficiently developed for whatever activity (driving driking riding an ambulance etc) not to mention the practical implications regarding checking I'd the government picks an arbitrary, even if supported on some level by science, age to say "ok at 18 or 21 or whatever people can do XYZ"


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 11, 2011)

On the maturity discussion, it doesn't matter. It's easier to say no to everyone, than pick an choose. Imagine the issues that would cause? Chief can't just say, "Ok, Mary Lou, you're mature, so you can ride by yourself, but Joey, you aren't quite there yet, you need a babysitter."

I know in CT, if you are under the age of 16 you need to have someone over the age of 18 with you. It's not because of maturity or skill level, but because the explorers are run through the boy scouts. It's a legality thing.

And I'm not bashing anyone, I'm 20, started doing this when I was 17.


----------



## yankeefan213 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> On the maturity discussion, it doesn't matter. It's easier to say no to everyone, than pick an choose. Imagine the issues that would cause? Chief can't just say, "Ok, Mary Lou, you're mature, so you can ride by yourself, but Joey, you aren't quite there yet, you need a babysitter."



Its liability. 18 is the age of majority so one can justify having an 18 y/o alone on the rig to the lawyers a whole lot easier than a 16 y/o.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 11, 2011)

yankeefan213 said:


> Its liability. 18 is the age of majority so one can justify having an 18 y/o alone on the rig to the lawyers a whole lot easier than a 16 y/o.




**no to everyone under the age of 18. Sorry, should have been more specific.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 11, 2011)

Of course the 16yo's personal merit will decide his capability but I just think its a bad idea.  I'm all for getting your feet wet young but from a PR standpoint having 16yo in charge of patients on there own can give somewhat of a negative light and furthermore if one of the 16yo EMT screws the pooch the :censored::censored::censored::censored: storm is going to hit twice as hard not only on him but the department will also be in question for allowing a 16yo to perform whatever the case may be.  A 22 yo, seasoned EMT makes a mistake and its well a mistake and will be dealt with accordingly while I feel like a 16yo screwing up makes him, the department, and essentially our states standards come into question.  Mind you I am referring to the PUBLIC'S view on this so it is of course under educated but will grasp at anything they can't point a finger at and 16 year old hurting a patient is a HUGE target.


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 11, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> It shouldn't be legal.
> 
> You know whats funny?
> 
> ...




What are you going to do? Are you going time refuse treatment or request that they send you a different ambulance all because there is a 16 y/o on board as an EMT. No, you be glad he is there to help. Get off your high horse, you are no better than a anyone else.


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 11, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> What are you going to do? Are you going time refuse treatment or request that they send you a different ambulance all because there is a 16 y/o on board as an EMT. No, you be glad he is there to help. Get off your high horse, you are no better than a anyone else.



It has nothing to do with being better, and I dont work or live in an area that utilizes child labor to avoid paying professional providers.  

Yes if a child shows up at a medical emergency involving my family member you will be dismissed, It is my right.

You know nothing of what high horse I sit on and yes, I am more capable, more educated, more experienced, better prepared physically and emotionally to handle the aspects of my profession.

You cant watch an R rated movie without your parents, you think Im going to let you watch one unfold on the highway. 

You wont get your ego stroked here my friend, nothing personal.


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't need my ego stroked my friend. I can watch a R rated movie without an adult. I'm 30 y/o, and if a 16 y/o was to show up at my door for a medical emergency he would be allowed in my home to help. If he is old enough to pass the test and do everything that has to be done to become an EMT, then why not. What are you going to do card every person that cones into your home after you called 911. Are you going to ask if the responding crew has a 16y/o on board. No, because that will be the least of your worries. You will be more worried about the family member who is hurt than if someone us barely legal to drive.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 11, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Yes if a child shows up at a medical emergency involving my family member you will be dismissed, It is my right.




Where do you live? In my area family doesn't have a say in the treatment/refusal unless they're POA. 

Or are you just saying that you'd refuse entry into your home?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love how after reading one reply you automatically assume that you have more experience, more education, are more physically fit, and anything else that you think you are more superior at. I wish I was as superior as you are. I would rule the world with al my superiority. Just saying.


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 11, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> I love how after reading one reply you automatically assume that you have more experience, more education, are more physically fit, and anything else that you think you are more superior at. I wish I was as superior as you are. I would rule the world with al my superiority. Just saying.



Well Before you rule the world may I suggest and English composition class, you know start small.

Back on topic, no EMS provider in my state will be provideing care, you have to be at least eighteen years of age to sit for the test.

And yes unless they began their EMS career while in the womb I have more experience.  Unless they attended collEge at the age of twelve I am more educated, the rest about superiority is irrelevent and untrue.

I dont believe exposing children to murder, stabbings, assault, fatalities, communicable diseases, violence, grief, and undue stress is beneficial.

Im a parent, and my sixteen will be in school, on a ball field or at the ice cream parlor scooping choclate chip because I make the decisions until they reach the age of eighteen.

It all sounds like a great idea until there is a dead patient or a dead sixteen year-old, then everyone wants to know why a child was on an ambulnce.


----------



## silver (Aug 11, 2011)

With the current state of the US EMS system, in regards to education and professionalism, I don't see any problem with people <18 y/o on ambulances. Just like "adults," teenagers have varying degrees of maturity and education.

That being said, many <18 y/o EMTs have good work ethic, are mature, and are relatively educated (from anecdotal experience). They wouldn't be looking to be EMTs unless they want to achieve something and challenge themselves.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 11, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Well Before you rule the world may I suggest and English composition class, you know start small.
> 
> Back on topic, no EMS provider in my state will be provideing care, you have to be at least eighteen years of age to sit for the test.



Did he just trash someone on English and then use the word 'and' instead of 'an'?  Then went on to spell the word 'providing' incorrectly within one sentence?

That just jumped out at me is all.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 11, 2011)

Why does a 16yo need to be on an ambulance? Isnt the job market already over saturated enough?

Join a sports team, work at cold stone and hang out at the park. Hold on to being a kid while you can, being a grown up sucks.



Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Aug 11, 2011)

I started out in EMS at 16. I started college at 16. Just because your 16 year old snot nosed, Justin Beiber chasing teenager cant conduct patient care doesn't mean that I couldn't or another like minded 16 year old couldn't do it. Its about the maturity of the individual and the station that is responsible for who rides their rigs. If the station chief deems you responsible enough to do a task and has the reputation to realize that they have to play by the big boy rules, so be it. Being in the military, I went to basic with young men and women who were 17 years old who had their parents sign for them to enlist. Am I going to say "wait, you're not old enough to drink? You cant serve your country." News flash. You're not the most experienced, smartest, most well qualified to ride the gut bucket. Sure, you may have a lot of time on your belt. That doesn't make you better, it just makes you old.


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 11, 2011)

CheifBud said:


> Did he just trash someone on English and then use the word 'and' instead of 'an'?  Then went on to spell the word 'providing' incorrectly within one sentence?
> 
> That just jumped out at me is all.



Why yes I did.

Now thats some funny stuff.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 11, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Yes if a child shows up at a medical emergency involving my family member you will be dismissed, It is my right.
> 
> You cant watch an R rated movie without your parents.



Then they would have you sign a pt refusal of treatment.  With my service the refusal is on the back of the PCR.   If under 18 was all they had and you signed the refusal then you could not commence any legal action against the service.  As well you do not have to be accompanied by your parents to see a rated R movie.  All you need is someone of legal age to accompany you.  You could watch it on DVD.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm just confused, we are arguing the merits of 16 year old people doing EMS work when some of us can't use proper English and are how old....

If someone wants to do a job and is deemed capable by the state to do said job what is the problem?  I don't know what answer we are approaching but arguing what are ALL OPINIONS (unless there is an only 16 year old EMT national study I don't know about that provides evidence that a 16 year old is somehow not capable) on this forum and slamming people for no reason just shows that some of our EMS personnel still act like they are 16 anyways.

(Not normally one to pull out typos and errors but if you trash someone on English know it yourself)

If this doesn't show age is just number I don't know what does...


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Aug 11, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Why yes I did.
> 
> Now thats some funny stuff.



Funny? Not really. Hypocritical and a statement that fails to support your own opinion might be more accurate.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 11, 2011)

Let me ask it this way...

Do all 20 year old EMTs act like a 20 year old?

What about 22, when you reach that age you go through some amazing metamorphosis like a butterfly and are endowed with special maturity powers?


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Why does a 16yo need to be on an ambulance? Isnt the job market already over saturated enough?
> 
> Join a sports team, work at cold stone and hang out at the park. Hold on to being a kid while you can, being a grown up sucks.
> 
> ...



Sadly we don't realize this till its too late 

I would assume the same reasoning that America is built on.... If you can pay someone less to do it hire that person... 

You're completely correct on the over saturated market which is an interesting point in itself pertaining to younger EMTs


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 11, 2011)

jpbaker1988 said:


> Funny? Not really. Hypocritical and a statement that fails to support your own opinion might be more accurate.



Easy, Im a recovering swype addict.

The fact still remains, no children work trucks here.


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 11, 2011)

That is bacause they are not allowed to in many states, but there is a select few that allow you to be 16 and be an EMT.  My instructor was 16 when he became an EMT, and 18 when he became a medic. Does that make him less qualified.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 11, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> That is bacause they are not allowed to in many states, but there is a select few that allow you to be 16 and be an EMT.  My instructor was 16 when he became an EMT, and 18 when he became a medic. Does that make him less qualified.



And I bet that guy who got his medic at 18 knows the the carp outta EMS when he's 25 or so when others are just getting into it...


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually he just turned 27 or 28 and is the training officer at his station. He knows his stuff, but he is more about statistics than anything. He doesn't work the truck often because his ft job is a flight medic for air-evac.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 11, 2011)

I just find so many people finding something they like and wishing they would have done so earlier.  If I knew then what I did now I would have been all over the chance to get a head start on my life...


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I'm 30 and just getting started. I did the military thing, then the college thing. Wanted to become a cop but they aren't doing any hiring around here, so I am doing this. Did ride time and now I wanna go into medic school, but don't have the fundings to do so at the moment.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 12, 2011)

CheifBud said:


> Did he just trash someone on English and then use the word 'and' instead of 'an'?  Then went on to spell the word 'providing' incorrectly within one sentence?
> 
> That just jumped out at me is all.



Says the guy who misspells Chief in his user name


----------



## nwhitney (Aug 12, 2011)

yankeefan213 said:


> But again even brain development at certain ages is a bell curve with some ahead of it and some behind. Since it would be prohibitively expensive to give everyone yearly brain scans to determine when one is sufficiently developed for whatever activity (driving driking riding an ambulance etc) not to mention the practical implications regarding checking I'd the government picks an arbitrary, even if supported on some level by science, age to say "ok at 18 or 21 or whatever people can do XYZ"



Where do the majority of people fall in regard to the bell curve?  Right inside.  You're right even if the science was available to determine the maturity level of people it just isn't feasible.  So again it comes down to what typically leads to maturity and how it can be measured.  Like I said earlier people tend to mature as they age and gain life experience and a great way to measure this is with age.  A 16 year old no matter how mature doesn't have the life experience of a 40 year old adult.  Because of this I don't believe a 16 year old should be providing patient care certainly not alone with a patient.  Plus as someone else mentioned a 16 year old should be off being a kid.  Hell when I was 16 I was trying to hump anything I could and I failed every time but that's a different story.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2011)

I didnt realize this was english class

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## njemtbvol (Aug 12, 2011)

*We didn't*

Having come of youth squad and now being 18+, you are 100% right in NJ you cannot. I did know of neighboring squads who would let a guy younger if the pt. was a broken ankle or something minor though. As for the rule, I think it's bogus. The day I turned 18 I was in the back alone, what really changed that one day.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 12, 2011)

njemtbvol said:


> Having come of youth squad and now being 18+, you are 100% right in NJ you cannot. I did know of neighboring squads who would let a guy younger if the pt. was a broken ankle or something minor though. As for the rule, I think it's bogus. The day I turned 18 I was in the back alone, what really changed that one day.



Like all of us when we turn 18, we automatically become smart enough, logical enough, and all that other good stuff, to be considered "adults".


----------



## EMTswag (Aug 13, 2011)

yankeefan213 said:


> Legally speaking, can an EMT in NJ who is under 18 be alone with the patient in the back of the rig? I know that I will not be receiving actual legal advice, but has anyone done it/known of it?



no. In NJ if you are under 18 with an EMT cert you have a probationary cert which means you can only act as a BLS provider in the presence of another EMT over 18. you would actually have a different card that says probationary on it.


----------



## yankeefan213 (Aug 13, 2011)

EMTswag said:


> no. In NJ if you are under 18 with an EMT cert you have a probationary cert which means you can only act as a BLS provider in the presence of another EMT over 18. you would actually have a different card that says probationary on it.



It says "provisional." That's what I believed.


----------



## volleyball11 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm 16 years old and just finished my course, which was mixed with both teens and adults. In my opinion, all of the younger people took the class more seriously than the older people and I know for a fact that we all had the highest gpas. I know this sounds horrible and is of course not true for everyone, but I wouldn't want most of the people who took it to be working on me because most of them just wanted an easy job that would require little schooling, as opposed us who are serious about it and have hopes of med school. As far as maturity goes, I think any sixteen year old who is willing to sit through a 100 hour class along with all of the studying and work that goes along with it shows a high level of it.


----------



## EMTBP (Dec 27, 2012)

*Technically no*

In NJ since under 16, you'd be a provisional emt-basic, so need to be under the direct supervision of and emt-b (non provisional). A provisional can't be used to fill a rig either. There has to be 2 emt-b's in a rig + a provisional if there were to be a provisional. You wouldn't be allowed to do anything with the patient without an emt-b watching you. Once you're 18, you are upgraded to a basic emt and can do any of that (following protocol) on your own.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2012)

(s)he may be around eighteen by now.


----------



## PaddyWagon (Dec 28, 2012)

Legal or not, it's going to pooch the fight to legitimize EMT/EMS as a profession to have 16 yr old high school kids responding.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Dec 31, 2012)

As others have said, NJ state law mandates that a 'provisional' EMT cannot fill a crew and must be under the supervision of another EMT at all times. However, due to loose ambulance licensing & regulation - specifically through the NJ First Aid Council as opposed to the state DOH - volley squads have been known to ignore the age requirement. I've also heard of a squad getting some type of clearance from FEMA during states of emergency to waive the restriction.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Jan 1, 2013)

*Yes and No*

As previously stated, being a provisional EMT means that you can not complete a crew of two. That does not mean you can not be in the back alone, as there are two seats in the front of an ambulance. Being provisional does not mean that you can not treat a patient or make your own medical decisions, just as a provisional license does not mean that you can not drive alone.

Also, looking at the legal aspects of the situation, a person under the age of 18 in the state of NJ can not sign a legal document I.E  patient care report. Meaning you still need two EMTs to sign. Again though, that does not mean that two EMTS can not ride up front.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2013)

HaleEMT said:


> As previously stated, being a provisional EMT means that you can not complete a crew of two. That does not mean you can not be in the back alone, as there are two seats in the front of an ambulance. Being provisional does not mean that you can not treat a patient or make your own medical decisions, just as a provisional license does not mean that you can not drive alone.
> 
> Also, looking at the legal aspects of the situation, a person under the age of 18 in the state of NJ can not sign a legal document I.E  patient care report. Meaning you still need two EMTs to sign. Again though, that does not mean that two EMTS can not ride up front.



Not going to lie, I wouldn't be super stoked to find out the two crew members allowed my family member to ride in the back with a 16 year old attendant. Just my opinion, don't get all riled up over it.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not saying I agree with it or would allow it but from a legal stand point it might happen.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 1, 2013)

HaleEMT said:


> I am not saying I agree with it or would allow it but from a legal stand point it might happen.



I don't see it that way. Even if it is a pure transport with no treatment given, a run report needs to be generated. The attending provider signs said report, and a 16 or 17 year old cannot do that. If an EMT riding shotgun signed that report, there would be a problem.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I don't see it that way. Even if it is a pure transport with no treatment given, a run report needs to be generated. The attending provider signs said report, and a 16 or 17 year old cannot do that. If an EMT riding shotgun signed that report, there would be a problem.



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 2, 2013)

CAOX3 said:


> Yes if a child shows up at a medical emergency involving my family member you will be dismissed, It is my right.
> 
> You know nothing of what high horse I sit on and yes, I am more capable, more educated, more experienced, better prepared physically and emotionally to handle the aspects of my profession.


your right, it is your right.  you can sign the RMA form.  16/18/21/25, when the patient is 80, everyone is a child.  You are refusing to be treated, by a trained person.  if you die, that's your own fault.  You can even RMA, and call 911 again, and the same ambulance will probably show up.  

age is a very arbitrary number.  some states allow 16 year olds to be EMTs.  most require 18.  some allow 18 year olds to be paramedics.  some require you to be 21.

I have knows some amazing 16 and 17 year old EMTs.  and some 30 year old EMTs that I wouldn't let treat my worst enemy.





NVRob said:


> Not going to lie, I wouldn't be super stoked to find out the two crew members allowed my family member to ride in the back with a 16 year old attendant. Just my opinion, don't get all riled up over it.


why not?  what is the difference between a 30 year old EMT, and a 16 year old EMT, who were both in the same EMT class?  they both passed the class.  They both have the same amount of education.  the only difference is one guy started their EMT career at the age of 16 (while in HS), and the other worked at McDonalds for 12 years after he graduated high school before deciding to become an EMT.

As for can they legally be allowed in the back, it depends on the state requirement  the NJ provisional thing is a new titled, when I became an EMT, I was 16, and was an EMT just like everyone else.  now it's a little different, but if the state regulations permit it, than it can be done.  it's really up to the individual agency and state regulations to determine if an underage EMT can be allowed in the back of the truck alone with the patient.


----------



## Scoobydooz (Jan 2, 2013)

that's really strange. In the state of Oregon you have to be 18 to get your license. I remember the paper work back in the day.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 2, 2013)

From a public image stand point what does it say about a job when a 16 year old is allowed to do it? I get what your saying about taking the same class and passing the same test but regardless it still looks bad IMO. I don't know many 16 year olds with the majority level to do EMS.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 2, 2013)

If the EMT riding in with me was 16 while two 18 or older EMTs rode up front you can be sure I would be reporting it. I'm not very old and I respect a 16 year old's desire to do what I do. That said I also care about the image of EMS and a 16 year old working alone does no help to it as that would be knowingly violating laws. I've got no problem with them riding as a third.


----------

